# suche nach der richtigen dokumentationh



## kai.n (21. Jul 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich war jetzt schon länger auf der sun webseite unterwegs .. aber irgendwie finde ich nicht das was ich suche.
vielleicht gibts das ja auch gar nicht..
ich hätte gerne eine dokumentation aller classen die mir für die handyprogrammierung zur verfügung stehen.
hier: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/api/ hab ich das für java 2se gefunden aber ich find zum verrecken nicht
für j2me ... und / oder dieses wirelesskit ...
kann mir da einer den richtigen link sagen ?

thx
kai


----------



## The_S (21. Jul 2007)

Öhm, java-sun.com dann apis dann j2me unter java micro edition. Einfacher gehts nicht!

http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis.jsp


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2007)

gibts die docu zur microedition auch als zip um die in die ide zum offline lesen einzubinden? Die kann ich dort auch nicht finden.


----------

